# Trail Riding in Australia



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, I'm planning to do trail riding in Melbourne very soon and it's going to be summer time. Any tips to stay cool while riding? Should I go for beach ride or jungle ride? I've booked the trail ride with Uncle Nev's which I've never tried before though.


----------



## AussieDressageDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

Awww that’s awesome! You will love Melb! Born and bred here. Beach would be my best bet, however trail riding places are and can be a bit dodgey. A well known one in then Mornington Penisula had a long history of abuse and was shut down my the Police and RSPCA last year. Personally I’d rather have a lesson at a riding school! Do enjoy your time here though! Check out Werribee park or Boneo Park, we have some world class Equestrian shows on here at those two locations.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

AussieDressageDiva said:


> Awww that’s awesome! You will love Melb! Born and bred here. Beach would be my best bet, however trail riding places are and can be a bit dodgey. A well known one in then Mornington Penisula had a long history of abuse and was shut down my the Police and RSPCA last year. Personally I’d rather have a lesson at a riding school! Do enjoy your time here though! Check out Werribee park or Boneo Park, we have some world class Equestrian shows on here at those two locations.


I used to stay in Melbourne for three years, I do take riding lessons regularly and compete once last month. Always wanted to do a proper trail riding in Australia. I’m thinking of wearing my western boots and jeans but I saw photos of the trails, lots of bushes and tree ranches, should I go for my paddock boots and half chaps instead of western boots? I don’t own full chaps.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Lots of water, sunscreen, hat and don't overload on what you wear just wear the basic stuff you need to otherwise you will get very hot very quickly. Make sure to stay sunsafe though!


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Usually what do you do when you go for beach rides? just ride through the waters a lot? Riding through waters is something that I didn't get to experience previously.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

ongket31 said:


> Usually what do you do when you go for beach rides? just ride through the waters a lot? Riding through waters is something that I didn't get to experience previously.


Becareful riding through the water we have a rich wildlife’s including jelly fish


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Rainaisabelle said:


> ongket31 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually what do you do when you go for beach rides? just ride through the waters a lot? Riding through waters is something that I didn't get to experience previously.
> ...


Will do, do you wear oilskin coats for trail riding? Seems like the coat is pretty long that can cover my legs to prevent getting wet when going through waters.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

ongket31 said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > ongket31 said:
> ...


Not really that I know of? Majority of the time we wear riding shirts, pants and boots + helmet or akubra.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry, it’s rain coat made out of oilskin.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

ongket31 said:


> Sorry, it’s rain coat made out of oilskin.


Yep I know what that is  you’re riding in summer though so I would be really careful because it is seriously hot and you don’t want to get heat stroke or heat exhaustion.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know much about riding in Australia, but I would cater your gear and attire to the ride. It'll depend what the weather, forecast, and terrain are like that particular day.


----------



## AussieDressageDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

Don’t hesitate to check this: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR023.loop.shtml. It will give you up to date information on rain. Honestly, it’s up to the rider, but I would just wear your oldest pair of riding boots and a pair of joddies. Take anything extra you may need, too.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

AussieDressageDiva said:


> Don’t hesitate to check this: 128 km Melbourne Radar Loop. It will give you up to date information on rain. Honestly, it’s up to the rider, but I would just wear your oldest pair of riding boots and a pair of joddies. Take anything extra you may need, too.


Seems like mid december is still pretty cold, but weather forecast shows that this Sunday will not rain. I just called Uncle Nev's and they have oilskin coat to borrow, hopefully that will keep me warm and dry.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Melbourne can be extremely unpredictable just to let you know . Australia is fun haha enjoy your trail ride!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Gotta keep things interesting xD


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Zexious said:


> ^Gotta keep things interesting xD


Frustrating lol! I live two states away in QLD and it’s wet season and I’m dying !


----------

